# Freeman vs. Shamrock Booked For UCFC, July 27th



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

From YourMMA.tv



> Ian 'The Machine' Freeman looks set to return to the cage on July 27th, as the feud with former UFC title holder Ken Shamrock comes to a head.
> 
> The pair have recently been at loggerheads since Shamrock came to the UK to commentate on a BAMMA event in Newcastle; Freeman's stamping ground. Suggesting a fight with the retired UK MMA legend, Freeman took to the social networks as discussions went on behind the scene.
> 
> ...


Is it just me or is this fight just facepalm-worthy?

Freeman was still beating up guys towards his previous hiatus, Shamrock has just been so POOR.

What does everyone think when they read the thread title?


----------



## willpac (Jan 23, 2010)

I am pretty excited for it actually be worth it to hopefully see Shamrock get smacked!

With Ian fighting this month it will be good to see what kind of shape he's in, which must be good if he has scheduled two fights close together.

I have been following their spat on twitter and Shamrock just wants another payday, he aint what he used to be and dodgy knees apparently and his recent record looks pretty poor.

All in all be good to see these warriors fight.


----------



## bonecrusher (Aug 28, 2007)

Don't think it will go any way but a freeman win. If he is training for this you know he will be serious about winning. He is a beast. Can't wait for it.


----------



## Jusgem (Aug 11, 2011)

been watching this unfold on Twitter hoping it is still going to happen @IanTheMachine said '@ShamrockKen your boring me now. Sign the f* contract.'


----------



## AlanS (Mar 18, 2009)

when you consider Ken has had so many joint replacements it's just sad his body is incapable of shooting in anymore, no more glorious kneebars to wow the crowd, just his standup game. Youtube "Ken Shamrock vs Jonathan Ivey" and you'll get a good idea of what Ken is physically capable of doing these days.


----------

